# Bruntingthorpe 200+ runs



## RonS (Dec 14, 2001)

Early and unconfirmed Bruntingthorpe runs, Rocket Ronnie (who else ) 200+ and Simon Norris 200+, still an hour or so to go :smokin:  

RonS


----------



## johnnyTightlips (Jun 17, 2003)

mint!!!!!!!! some how, 200+ in an evo sounds alot scarier than 200+ in a skyline


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

wow, impressive stuff from both of them. Didn't think we'd see 200+ from an evo for a while yet!


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Excellent news!   
Oh well - there's always next year


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

When I left, Ronnie had done 205.7mph and Simon had done 201.?mph, absolutely awesome cars and drivers the pair of them.

I made 189.7mph, 0-60 in 3.4 secs, 0-100 in 7.5 secs and 1/4 in 11.4 @ 125mph, quite pleased...


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Interesting event and some great times! Would liked to have witnessed this myself.

Well done Peter.


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Great figures Peter.  
You must be pleased, 100 in sub 8 sec's. Nice. :smokin: :smokin: 

Ronnie is 4 or so mph down on what I have heard him do.  

I'm also surprised Norris's car stayed reliable enough to 
reach that heady speed.

Well done Simon.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Im home! 

Simon did 3 10.4 1/4s in a row in the EVO and that was with a far from perfect launch, very very low 10s or high 9s look on tha cards, and the car still has full interior, no nitrous, and road tyres.

Norris EVO also managed a 2.99 to 60 and even madder, 5.6sec to 100mph!

Ronnie was in the 10s and over 200mph consistantly.

The GT2 (Henry?) and Ronnies GT3 was also very impressive.

Actually all the cars were very impressive on the day, no massive let downs or huge problems really.

Good day all round, nice to meet a lot of people, and i think Peters cars performance is fookin awesome for the spec, well done mate, very impressed!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Cheers Steve, sounds like a good day all round


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Sounds awesome. 

A HUGE well done to all who took part ... I can't even imagine what it's like to drive at those speeds.


----------



## MONKEYmark (Apr 17, 2003)

what was the top speed distance over? 1.5 miles

very impressive times, that evo sure does seem to do the biz 0-60 in 2.99


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Been up there all day with the Rocket 

Distance used was 1.25 miles, wanted to go for the big 210, but had trouble with the stability of the front splitter over 200 mph.

Ronnie clocked a 2.9 second 0-60, and 0-205mph in .... 27 seconds! GPS captured. Sadly we didnt have the road-drag tyres with us (Nitto 555R, as used successfully today by Simon Norris, his car really hooked up off the line and looked awesome), so all Ronnies times are on Formula R road tyres. And obviously (as always) we drove Ronnies car there, did the job, and drove it back! 

Ron did three good runs over 200 mph for "backup's", and they were all before 4pm


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Bloody remarkable :smokin:

By the way, does Ronnie ever come on the forum?


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

> Actually all the cars were very impressive on the day, no massive let downs or huge problems really.


Apart from my first attempt, when the throttle stuck open! 

My car is starting to **** me off! 150mph & pulling like a train & it just hits a wall, there is something not right somewhere. 

Really want to get it running right now, the potential is there its just sorting it out...

Huge well done though to the 200mph plus club, everyone seemed to be doing pretty well


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

-C- said:


> Apart from my first attempt, when the throttle stuck open!


Jesus yea, forgot about that! And i dont think theres anyone on earth who wouldnt shit em when throttle gets stuck open on a BIG power GTR


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Who were you anyway Steve? I hardly knew anyone there lol 

Just aboust summed my day up that event! haha


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

I was the only youngish one barring you, your mate, and ronnies son, lol.

Funnily enough i didnt actualy speak to you, spoke to your mate for a bit when you was on one of your runs.

Ummm, V.short black hair, beige sorta coat n trousers on, blue n white shirt n trainers, was with Lee (Porkie) with the Boxter.

Fair few people there i knew funnily enough, didnt expect there to be.


----------



## -C- (Oct 16, 2003)

Ahhhhh!

Lol I guess I don't fit into the usual Skyline owner age bracket  

We were providing the 'youf' element for the day


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

SteveN said:


> I was the only youngish one barring you, your mate, and ronnies son, lol.


Cheek!


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

well done to everyone their and my mate simon and well done to ron 

awesome times here are simons official times



(Low Lag) 730Hp & 609LbFt @ 2.1 bar, Klotz race Fuel, 2.2 ND Engine, GT3542 turbo, Holinger H pattern custom dog box with Ikeya sequential shifter.

Best 60 Mph: 2.69 Sec
Best 100 Mph: 5.69 Sec
Best 1/[email protected] 10.40 @ 141Mph
Top Speed: 200.3 Mph



all i can say is wow


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Mental figures Moses!!! Well done to Simon


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

moses said:


> custom dog box with Ikea sequential shifter.


Wow - they've really branched out haven't they!!


----------



## sexy beast (Jul 25, 2003)

*Jeeez!*

You know, I drive around in my car and think it's quite fast (hell, it FEELS fast). But then I read about these guys doing 200 mph, and 0-60 in, like, under 3 secs, and it's a different ball game. Absolutely incredible what people can do to their cars. Hats off!


----------



## liquidculture (Apr 19, 2004)

Credit to you guys, one of my few remaining ambitions, well done! (and they dont come out of a box like some cars)


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

Pikey said:


> Wow - they've really branched out haven't they!!


sure have mate  see their is no seqential box for the evos unless u buy the 75k one so other option is to fit an ikeya on top of the dogbox 


and cheers howsie , yeah mate some time hey  with bad launches as well


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

SteveN said:


> And i dont think theres anyone on earth who wouldnt shit em when throttle gets stuck open on a BIG power GTR


Even worse when your in the passenger seat and just have to enjoy the ride! 
   Defo a change the undies moment!!!

SteveN, I was the guy who came along with C! 

Peter, good to meet you too. Did you notice that car transporter nearly topple over infront of Chris on the way to the M1?!?!?


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

video of the Norris car - http://www.norris-designs.co.uk/redline-topspeed.wmv

//\\//\\ark


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Dave,

Yes, made me chuckle, that would have topped your day off good and proper. Good to meet you too.

Steve, 

Good to meet you too. It always amazes me how you get an impression of somebody on teh forum, then you meet them and they're nothing like you expect them to be like!! I'm guessing you'll be hard at it now to get yours finished, nothing like a bit of visual and audible incentive... 

I still can't get over the sound of Ronnies car and the Supra with the big single, there isn't a sound like it on earth, it's kind of like an explosion, awesome...

Just a word of thanks to Redline, a relaxed day, no pressure, nice guys too. Shame there weren't any girls there though....


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Oh, does anybody know what the 0 - 60, 0 - 100 and 0 - 200 times for the McLaren F1 and Enzo are?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

MarkFTO said:


> video of the Norris car - http://www.norris-designs.co.uk/redline-topspeed.wmv
> 
> //\\//\\ark


Nice vid! Is it me or does that engine sound like a bucket of loose bolts on revving, LOL!  
T


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

ronnies car did 0-150mph in 12.5 secs........and it weighs 1650+ kg, fully trimmed, spoilers fitted,driven there and back........and yeah we run nitrous...it is good.

hats off to Simon top guy, top car 200mph in a EVO......top man.....

when can we go back we need to break to 210 mph barrier.....

see you at the pod in 2 1/2 weeks time.

P.s Steve N why didnt you say hello...............;-)

Mark


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

Peter said:


> Oh, does anybody know what the 0 - 60, 0 - 100 and 0 - 200 times for the McLaren F1 and Enzo are?



0 to 60 3.2 and quarter mile in 11.2 for the mclaren f1 mate


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

but a mclaren is devestating over 150 mph, will phone my mate at mclaren (a GTR owner) and get some hard details..........but a little bit more expensive than a 33 gtr........


----------



## Fizzy (Nov 6, 2002)

Congrats to all. VERY impressive stuff!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

0-100: F1 in 6.3 Enzo in 6.6.
0 - 200: F1 in 28 secs.


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

peter the top secret skyline did a 0 to 205 in 22 secs


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Aaaah, but was that uphill?   

I'm talking to Redline about another day out, will post details as and when...


----------



## Pikey (Feb 19, 2004)

Abbey M/S said:


> ronnies car did 0-150mph in 12.5 secs........and it weighs 1650+ kg, fully trimmed, spoilers fitted,driven there and back


  

That's insane :smokin:


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Wow I would really like to do that next time - in the white FD of course. Hopefully its after the 20th October..... 

Ant.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Any Video of Ronnies car running?

Ant


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

AJFleming said:


> Wow I would really like to do that next time - in the white FD of course. Hopefully its after the 20th October.....
> 
> Ant.


Sorry Ant, it will be a Skyline only day...


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Huge thanks to everyone who came along and made it a great day - can't believe how lucky we were with the weather: it just stopped raining when I turned up, then it started again as we were packing everything away!

I've got lots of times to suck out of the lap top, but here are a few of Ronnie's 0-200 times:
28.99
27.17
29.94










More to follow in a min. Peter, I'll put all your stats on a CD so that you can extract 'interesting' info such as your speed at 6.558 seconds, which was 82.85mph at a distance of 474.32ft!

I looks forward to helping out with the Skyline day


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Mark- I wouldve if i could work out which one you was! There was a van load of you that came up with Ronnie, and going up and talking to total random strangers isnt somthing i normally do (unless they female, lol).

Oh, and that M.A.Developments Saff Cossie that did 201mph at brunters the other day, he claims the 0-100 was sub24secs  Bullshat surely?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Peter said:


> Sorry Ant, it will be a Skyline only day...


Bloody useless. Was this a 200+ day then?


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Without trying to hijack, were there any 400~bhp'ers on the day, and what were their stats.

ta muchly.

Alex


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Renton,

Thanks for that. I didn't know you were even there...

Ant,

Not sure I understand what you mean. This is the Skyline Register site hence the suggestion of a Skyline only day...?


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> Bloody useless. Was this a 200+ day then?


That was the idea, but we timed everything.
There are currently two people in the Redline 200mph Club, you're more than welcome to apply for membership at the next day if you like?

Peter, on your best run you were actually doing 90.74mph in 6.559sec @ 528.12ft  

Other best times for Peter:
60 3.461
100 7.532
1/4 11.473 @ 125.78
150 19.052 (in that run you did 0-100 in 8.108)
100-150 10.26
Top 189.4










This is a snap my friend took. I'll put some of the pro shots on the same CD as the snaps. Will get that in the post early next week.
Please email me your address, ta.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Alexb said:


> Without trying to hijack, were there any 400~bhp'ers on the day, and what were their stats.
> 
> ta muchly.
> 
> Alex


There weren't Alex...


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Peter said:


> There weren't Alex...


No worries. Ta


----------



## Dave_R1001 (Nov 24, 2002)

Renton, could you mail me the stats for Chris's (silver 33 on bronze volks) runs? I said id knock some graphs up for him!

david(dot)rolfe(at)accurate(dot)co(dot)uk

ta muchly.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I meant 200+ club day.

Ant.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Oh right! No, nothing to do with them...

Here are some figures for Ronnie and Si Norris

Ronnie 
30 1.35
60 2.99
100 6.23
1/4 10.66 @ 140.03
100-150 6.53
150 12.79
100-200 20.3
200 27.17
Speed @ 1.25 miles 204.91
Top Speed 205.7

Norris 
30 1.37
60 2.69
100 5.63
1/4 10.417 @ 141mph
100-150 6.28
150 12.02 (on the only 0-150 run)
100-200 25.42
Top Speed 200.3

The mag with the feature will be going on sale in about 5 weeks by the way


----------



## empi (Jun 23, 2004)

Renton you have PM


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

I doubt the FD will do 200+ mph more like 180+ - is this still too meagre or do I have to get tuning BIG TIME in the near future?   

Ant.


----------



## Lee_Pendlebury (Nov 18, 2001)

Yeah I think 180 is about right in an FD. I think you'll need to change the gearing to get much faster than that. Can still hit the shift up buzzer in 5th on mine as it is.


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Thats with longer gearing. Thats the first task on the list - auto diff to give a possible 185-200mph me thinks.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Dave_R1001 said:


> Renton, could you mail me the stats for Chris's (silver 33 on bronze volks) runs? I said id knock some graphs up for him!
> 
> david(dot)rolfe(at)accurate(dot)co(dot)uk
> 
> ta muchly.


No problem, you should have them in a sec.

This is a little one which gets automatically drawn by the software of his full run. It's speed vs time and shows two full laps of Brunters.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> I doubt the FD will do 200+ mph more like 180+ - is this still too meagre or do I have to get tuning BIG TIME in the near future?
> 
> Ant.


I'm sure our readers would love to see a 180+ FD in the mag - I know I would. Please drop Dan a line at [email protected] as he is compiling the list for the next day.
And feel free to do the BIG TIME tuning anyway


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Cool  I will send him an email. What should I put in it?

Ant.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 2, 2003)

Something like "Can I bring my 180+ FD to your next timing day please? And sort your breath out!" should do it!


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

Email sent. 

I know I am a total tart  but check it out:


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Peter said:


> Renton,
> 
> Thanks for that. I didn't know you were even there...


You spoke to him a few times! Hes the skinny geezer (well compared to me, lol) with the shaved head that was running it all and doing the timing gear!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Like it a lot Ant. :smokin:

Is it your drive?


----------



## AJFleming (Feb 25, 2003)

YES!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Very nice mate :smokin:


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

SteveN said:


> Mark- I wouldve if i could work out which one you was! There was a van load of you that came up with Ronnie, and going up and talking to total random strangers isnt somthing i normally do (unless they female, lol).
> 
> Oh, and that M.A.Developments Saff Cossie that did 201mph at brunters the other day, he claims the 0-100 was sub24secs  Bullshat surely?



no bullsh1t he done a 0 to150 a fraction of rockets car mate wont tell u the time u will read it in the mag its official  cossie is extremly fast


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

AJFleming said:


> Email sent.
> 
> I know I am a total tart  but check it out:



aj fleming is that your car, one of the most beautiful of cars i ever seen mate its a beauty


----------



## Scott (Jun 29, 2001)

Moses,

That "0-100 was sub24secs" sounds impressive!


----------



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Moses, come on tell us........we all wont to know..........

Mark


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Granted that car is very fast, but bearing in mind its full weight and power (it had a 3" zorst on it, cant see that pushing out even close to the 800bhp that looked possible with the Gas on), he had shit launches and wasnt in the 10s over the 1/4, and managed 5mph less over the same distance than Ronnie did, i fail too see how he can have done Sub-24 to 200mph myself.

ACTUALLY!

From what Rod has been saying about the 0-200mph timing on PassionFord it was a total guess anyhow as the 200mph runs was from a rolling start!!!


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I really must blag a demonstration flight in Ronnies car ... i've been itching to sample that car for ages now.


----------



## moses (Mar 1, 2003)

Abbey M/S said:


> Moses, come on tell us........we all wont to know..........
> 
> Mark




mark mate i wish i could but i gave them my word and u will hear of it, its in the mag and its enuff to embarress alot of powerful cars, and scott lol i understood mate 


crazy thing is the cossie is a rear wheel drive as well


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Was this an invite only session then or a 'club' meet? I sat at home all day playing with my marbles


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Sean - there was a post last week by one of the guys from Redline mag asking if anyone was interested. They already had a few pre-chosen cars and then requested for more.


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Was invite only Howsie, a select few people, you cant just turn up at brunters gets and expect to get in


----------



## Howsie (Feb 25, 2002)

Cheers Daz.

SteveN,  :smokin:


----------



## Richie (Oct 18, 2001)

MarkFTO said:


> video of the Norris car - http://www.norris-designs.co.uk/redline-topspeed.wmv
> 
> //\\//\\ark


The link isn't working


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

bit confused with the meaning of the similies you put howsie


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Daz said:


> I really must blag a demonstration flight in Ronnies car ... i've been itching to sample that car for ages now.


Your just not asking the right people the right questions Daz... I take it your coming to see us on Saturday? 

I can assure you its an eye opener, it'll make you feel quite quite sick


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Dan, I do intend to come and say hello ...


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

In that case we'll see if we can patch you into the old-boy network and get you a seat...


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

I best bring some spare underwear and something to throw up in then


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Stop it Dan, you tart !!!!

Next you'll be renting your ahse out for £2 a go (I know Mark gets it already, but then he is chief monkey at the zoo - apart from Tony "I ate a" Soprano !!)    

Gutted I didnt get along to take the pi$$, fart a bit and generally abuse anyone wearing an Abbey shirt   , just when I was hoping to have a day off works gone ballistic - sorry Renton, maybe next time.

Well done to Rocket, Simon and everyone else.

J.


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Daz said:


> I best bring some spare underwear and something to throw up in then


I'm sure it won't be for a while, but if you could put in an appearance at another "test-day", I'm sure Mr.Ronnie would let you hop in for a blat, he's a very nice chap indeed. And hey, ya don't ask, ya don't get!

James - I'm hereby refusing to be drawn to your level


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

LOL !!! Bladey - your sense of humour is priceless.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

dan0h said:


> James - I'm hereby refusing to be drawn to your level


Go on,



You know you want to.............




Ya big



gangly




grubby





mapper you !!!


----------



## dan0h (Jul 26, 2002)

Nope  I don't have the energy, or the intelligence to compete with ya James


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Hey*

Blade. What is wrong with the Abbey t shirt,I got one last week when i gave the car to my mates  

Why Have you not got one???

I have another but it is half painted lol     

Mick


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

LMFAO @ this thread  

Brilliant guys!


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Dan,

In all seriousness,

I think you should stop with the rombollox and spherox manchute and do pl4n£T [email protected] based entirely on computerised/rendered versions of your colleagues

I believe the modern society is missing an element of "circus freakery" and you are ion a golden position to fill that void !!    

J.


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

Nowt wrong with the shirt Micheal,

Its the mutants inside them that scare me !    (look in the mirror - see what I mean !! mwahahaha    cant believe it was that easy !!!)

hhaaaaaaaaaaaarrrrr

J.

PS This is what a hijack SHOULD look like Mr Lemming, none of this rotorious cry babying !!!


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

LOL! 

James is on a roll people!


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*Well*

Mr Blade.

My car is Top secret.......................CAN YOU HERE ME DAN   

Well what do you think to that Blade  

Mick


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

m6beg said:


> My car is Top secret......................
> 
> Well what do you think to that Blade


I try not to (think that is !!   )

If I tell you your spec do I get to kill you afterwards ???    I could do with some new gauges pmsl !!!

J.


----------



## m6beg (Apr 21, 2003)

*My god*

Blade, I need a few more to see what is going on my self      

If you want to copy me  then i have no problem with that  

But you do have to own the first one 32 lol        

I hope to see you at the jap show. I am going for it  

Mick


----------



## MarkFTO (Jun 22, 2002)

more vids of the ND car 

http://www.norris-designs.co.uk/nd-redline.wmv

//\\//\\ark


----------



## bladerider (Jun 29, 2002)

I hope so Mick,

Be nice to witness the fruits of your labours do the honours.

Fingers crossed for ya

J.

PS I could never copy you, I dont own that many cable ties !!!


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

SteveN said:


> You spoke to him a few times! Hes the skinny geezer (well compared to me, lol) with the shaved head that was running it all and doing the timing gear!


Doh, didn't realise, a thoroughly nice guy. 

Ant,

I followed a similar (but not as cool obviously) looking RD into Brighton yesterday evening coming back from this, Dual Dragger I think, fantastic car, the rear lights are so cool, never taken much interest before...


----------



## Mad Man Dan (Jul 5, 2002)

Just want to say a big thankyou and congrats to everyone who came along, recorded plenty of impressive times and generally enjoyed themselves.

As Renton said, the magazine with the feature in will be in the shops in around five weeks time.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

*SteveN*

Didn't know you was at Brunters as would have come and said hello. 

I was passenger in me mates White AE86.

Glen


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Glen- I was, Porkie (Lee) invited me up.

I knew you was there, i realised it was you too, but every time i wasnt doing somthing or talking to someone, you was, so i kept thinking "in a minute", and then you went, lol.


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

SteveN said:


> Glen- I was, Porkie (Lee) invited me up.
> 
> I knew you was there, i realised it was you too, but every time i wasnt doing somthing or talking to someone, you was, so i kept thinking "in a minute", and then you went, lol.


DOH, next time then  .

Hows your 32 coming on by the way.

Glen


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Getting there, as good as everything major is bought that needs to be, its a lot closer to being done than it feels as tho its all bought, i have no big bits like engine, manifolds, turbo, etc, here to look at.

New inlet is nearly done and looks really good.

Engine itself cant be totaly finished now until November tho as JUN Oilpumps are on backorder till then...  But no hurry, as long as sorted for when the grounds dry next yr im ok.


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Sounding good Steve, keep us updated pics an all


----------



## TOKYO (Jun 28, 2001)

SteveN said:


> Getting there, as good as everything major is bought that needs to be, its a lot closer to being done than it feels as tho its all bought, i have no big bits like engine, manifolds, turbo, etc, here to look at.
> 
> New inlet is nearly done and looks really good.
> 
> Engine itself cant be totaly finished now until November tho as JUN Oilpumps are on backorder till then...  But no hurry, as long as sorted for when the grounds dry next yr im ok.


Yeah 2004's nearly gone so make an appearance for 2005 :smokin: .

Glen


----------



## Guy (Jun 27, 2001)

Just an aside, but Autocar recently published a test of the little old yellow Ruf that was at TOTB3.

They ran it at Brunters and did a 0-200mph time (don't know the distance though), I think about 34-35 seconds. Not bad for a 15 year old car and another member of the 'GPS proven 200mph+ club'.

Guy


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

I've got an in car clip of a 0 - 180+ run from last week but as it's mpeg4 640x480, it's quite large ~12mb. Too big for me to host it....


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

do you use msn messenger at all?

You could send it to me via that, and I could host it.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Sorry Alex, I don't... Would email be OK?


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

We can only try. 

I will pm you my addresses.


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

*Peter's Video*

Here is Peter's Video.

I have provided both an mp4 link and a wmv link, as not everyone will have the mp4 able quicktime just yet, and also, my server isn't geared to allow that file type just yet!!

Quicktime MP4 Get Quicktime

Peter's Top Speed Run (MP4)

Window Media Player Video

Peter's Top Speed Run (WMV 76% Compression)

For best results, *Right Click | Save As...*

I don't know if the sound is ok at the moment, as I did this on my work machine and don't have any speakers or earphones. Will check later.


----------



## Peter (Jun 27, 2001)

Thanks for that Alex...  The wmv file is 25.3mb which is almost double the size of the mp4 file... why's that?


----------



## Alexb (Jul 1, 2003)

Thats how good the mp4 compression algorithms are 

Just not that widely supported yet, technology, it's brill


----------



## premier (Aug 3, 2003)

Hi guys,

Just thought you might like to see this ? :smokin: 
I hope Ronnie doesn't mind  

Ronnie Video


----------



## skymania (May 28, 2004)

Awesome vids, Alex and Premier - Thanks for sharing 

Nice one Peter and Ronnie! 

Alex the first link aint working for me


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

Good vids.

Shame the one of Ronnie is the one where he forgot to put it back into 4WD after the burnout tho


----------

